# Are all coffee pods created equal?



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a little Nestle Dolche Gusto one cup coffee maker that uses the little coffee pods. Stores no longer carry the Nestle pods (been getting them on Amazon with no problem) but they have oodles of Keurig pods. Can I use a Keurig style pod in my Dolche Gusto? There seems to be a much bigger selection of coffee for the Keurig


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

No, those don't fit each others machine. Sorry. 

I have a Tassimo now and those are also a different kind of pod thingy. I also have a Senseo, which started me on the one cup coffee thing and I found those pods to still be the best all around. But I don't use it anymore as for me I like the Tassimo ease and how it works. 
I have to buy my Tassimo disks online too as the stores only carry maybe one or two near me. Grocery store. Bath and Body is way to far away for me to drive too.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I have a little Nestle Dolche Gusto one cup coffee maker that uses the little coffee pods. Stores no longer carry the Nestle pods (been getting them on Amazon with no problem) but they have oodles of Keurig pods. Can I use a Keurig style pod in my Dolche Gusto? There seems to be a much bigger selection of coffee for the Keurig


No, you can only use ones specifically made for that machine. There are several kinds of things people refer to pods that are not pods 

Off the top of my head:

1) keurig K-Cups - Hard plastic - not pods - only work in machines that say "K-Cups" on them i.e. http://www.amazon.com/Donut-K-Cup-packs-Keurig-Brewers/dp/B0029XDZIK

2) keurig V-Cups - replacement for #1 - only work in keurig vue machines i.e.: http://www.amazon.com/Coffee-People-Donut-Keurig-Portion/dp/B007OY1UR2

3) Pods - generic - work in a large variety of machines - thin filter paper wrapped around coffee i.e. : http://www.amazon.com/Baronet-Coffee-Kenya-Roast-18-Count/dp/B009SE5O8M

4) Nestle Dolche Gusto capsules - what you need  - i.e. http://www.amazon.com/Nescaf-Dolce-Gusto-Brewers-Americano/dp/B00239JI

5) Tassimo T-Cups - only work in the Tassimo machines. i.e. http://www.amazon.com/Tassimo-Hortons-Coffee-Discs-1-353/dp/B009ZBV7TS

I am sure there are others, but that gives you and idea.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I sort of saw an ad for a single cup coffee maker that let you scoop your own coffee in, but unfortunately I was just walking past the TV at the time and didn't get the name of it. I could get behind something like that. I'm getting tired of having to buy K-Cups for my Keurig.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> I sort of saw an ad for a single cup coffee maker that let you scoop your own coffee in, but unfortunately I was just walking past the TV at the time and didn't get the name of it. I could get behind something like that. I'm getting tired of having to buy K-Cups for my Keurig.


I tend to recommend:

http://www.amazon.com/BUNN-MCU-Single-Multi-Use-Brewer/dp/B009PLQ5H2/ref=pd_sbs_k_1

It can use K-Cups, Pods, or loose grounds and Bunn is an excellent brand as far as quality and customer service goes.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

O.K. this is SERIOUSLY cool. We've always had Bunn coffee makers - quick and good tasting coffee. Hubby only has one cup of coffee per day ... more like a splash of coffee in his milk and sugar. But I like coffee like I like my men... Strong and Dark... .

I've put this on my Christmas wish list but I don't know if I can wait that long! 



VydorScope said:


> I tend to recommend:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BUNN-MCU-Single-Multi-Use-Brewer/dp/B009PLQ5H2/ref=pd_sbs_k_1
> 
> It can use K-Cups, Pods, or loose grounds and Bunn is an excellent brand as far as quality and customer service goes.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

hehe - yea, I have the commercial grade model on my desk at work - but really I don't have an addiction! I could stop any time- I just dont want to!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Hubby is on board and brewer is in the shopping cart WOOHOO . Also ordered the reusable filter and Starbucks pods. 

Need some hot chocolate but the few I looked at had horrible reviews. Anyone use hot chocolate pods?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Hubby is on board and brewer is in the shopping cart WOOHOO . Also ordered the reusable filter and Starbucks pods.
> 
> Need some hot chocolate but the few I looked at had horrible reviews. Anyone use hot chocolate pods?


No, none of them seem to ever get any decent reviews. Your better off buying swiss miss or something and just using the machine to make hot water for it.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been secretly drooling over the Mr. Coffee Barista. It makes expresso, lattes and cappucinos at home. I just wish it used pods or Kcups.

P.S. I adore kitchen gadgets.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LBrent said:


> I've been secretly drooling over the Mr. Coffee Barista. It makes expresso, lattes and cappucinos at home. I just wish it used pods or Kcups.
> 
> P.S. I adore kitchen gadgets.


That is why I have the Tassimo. I love to make a cappucino here, a latte there. Right now I am sipping seasonal flavors like mocca, pumpkin spice latte, peppermint mocca latte. I drink way more tea and so the once a day or so I make a coffee, I like it to be easy. But I have had my Tassimo for six years already. Nice though.

That Mr. Coffee Barista looks nice. Use your own coffee and then your own milk to froth. Only issue for me would be that I am the only one that drinks the cappuccinos and lattes in the house and I don't drink them ever day. I would have to have milk in the house which then will go bad quickly. Nobody drinks milk in the house either. But if you have 2 or more people that would use it, it sounds like a neat machine. I just don't want to get to much into the coffee stuff anymore I used to find my own beans from a roaster around the corner, by hand with a zassenhaus. Then either french press or Aeropress. Frothing the milk by heating it up and then using a hand held frother to get it just right. Took forever to make coffee. 
But that was before I switched to mostly tea and I had to stop drinking so much coffee. Now I just put in my disks and I am good to go.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Atunah said:


> That is why I have the Tassimo. I love to make a cappucino here, a latte there. Right now I am sipping seasonal flavors like mocca, pumpkin spice latte, peppermint mocca latte. I drink way more tea and so the once a day or so I make a coffee, I like it to be easy. But I have had my Tassimo for six years already. Nice though.
> 
> That Mr. Coffee Barista looks nice. Use your own coffee and then your own milk to froth. Only issue for me would be that I am the only one that drinks the cappuccinos and lattes in the house and I don't drink them everyday. I would have to have milk in the house which then will go bad quickly. Nobody drinks milk in the house either. But if you have 2 or more people that would use it, it sounds like a neat machine.


I know, right? My adult kids like Starbucks fancy lattes, etc but they're so expensive that I thought this would be a great alternative. I'd buy the milk in pints or quarts to keep it fresh.

I'm gonna shop around and see if I can get it cheaper than $225 though since it's holiday season.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I clicked on your link and then when I click on with free sample, the price shows as $158
I am confused. With sample its $50 cheaper? Coffee sample is says.

Check it out, thats a lot cheaper.

..Oops sorry, my link, not yours. I had a tab open and I thought I clicked on a link when I did the searching.

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Coffee-BVMC-ECMP1000-Barista-Espresso/dp/B007K9OIMU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1384460574&sr=8-2&keywords=mr+coffee+barista

But still 158 on the one with the samples. Ship from amazon and prime.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Coffee (or tea) + Books = Heaven


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Coffee (or tea) + Books = Heaven


Don't forget the cat. Purring.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Atunah said:


> I clicked on your link and then when I click on with free sample, the price shows as $158
> I am confused. With sample its $50 cheaper? Coffee sample is says.
> 
> Check it out, thats a lot cheaper.
> ...


Ooohhh...nice! Thank you. I hadn't seen it priced that low.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Can't forget the little fur balls !!! We have two of the little darlings (had four orginally). Two calico's. I've never had two female cats before   .... never will again!!! Now I know where the term "cat fight" comes from! Sheesh.

Our itty bitty 6 lb. Blossom lords herself over Daisy, the other calico AND Elvis the beagle.

Blossom sticks herself to my side as soon as I hit the couch, kindle in hand. I always have fur in my coffee and on my clothes... sigh.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

VydorScope said:


> I tend to recommend:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BUNN-MCU-Single-Multi-Use-Brewer/dp/B009PLQ5H2/ref=pd_sbs_k_1
> 
> It can use K-Cups, Pods, or loose grounds and Bunn is an excellent brand as far as quality and customer service goes.


This looks fantastic! Thank you for posting. When my Keurig bites the dust, this is at the top of my list for replacement.


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I tend to recommend:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BUNN-MCU-Single-Multi-Use-Brewer/dp/B009PLQ5H2/ref=pd_sbs_k_1
> 
> It can use K-Cups, Pods, or loose grounds and Bunn is an excellent brand as far as quality and customer service goes.


Thanks! I hadn't seen that one (hubby and I are trying to decide between Keurig and Tassimo). I think this machine just made the decision for us.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Bunn Coffee maker....CHECK

Starbucks pods.....CHECK

Skip hot chocolate...CHECK

We're on a roll... but I have another question. Hubby would like to be able to use regular boring ol' Folgers. He read that it's best to use paper filters. Looks like  you buy a plastic KCup container and paper filters? Is there one that you think works better than another?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Bunn Coffee maker....CHECK
> 
> Starbucks pods.....CHECK
> 
> ...


No, that Bunn has a draw made for grounds. The kCup thingy is for machines that do not have that option.


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

Here in Australia, the Nespresso pods are really 'in'. At work certain people keep their own machine at their desk and at coffee time ceremonially carry it and their container of pods to the kitchen. We sample the coffee all the time at the local Nespresso store (in a very high end mall near where we live). Frankly, there's not much difference between any of them! The colours of the pods are pretty though...


----------

